# Echogenic Intracardiac Focus



## Nitengale

Anybody been told their LO has this? I was just told today that they found a spot in the heart and it "can" be a soft marker for Down-syndrome. If anybody knows anything about EIF's or is going through this I could use some support.


----------



## Marie131

We had this, along w/ an echogenic bowel and a growth restricted baby. We declined amnio so we haven't ruled out DS completely but our specialists don't think it is particularily likely. We had a fetal echo done which showed a perfect heart. We are having a repeat fetal echo done next week just to double check. Since our first appointment (and we have had many due to the growth issue), our doctors haven't brought it up again. I think it occurs fairly often in normal pregnancies.


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you so much for the reply. The more I hear other stories the more hope I have. My Dr. things that we don't need any extra testing done, i guess that should make some of my worry go away.


----------



## korndogger123

They saw a focus in her stomach. I went to a specialist, and they ruled out any down syndrome because there weren't any other markers anywhere else in her body. 
In my case they said the baby may have drank some blood (I may have had a bleed earlier in pregnancy and not known they said.), she drank way to much amnio fluid, or she has gallstones.
I have to go back to see if the spots have disappeared, and if they haven't the are indeed gallstones and baby will get an ultrasound when she is born.


----------



## Nitengale

Korn: I will keep your LO in my prayers, I hope that the focus disappears.


----------



## anita665

Hi, I've just seen this thread.

My son who is now 4 had an Echogenic Intracardiac Focus picked up on the 20 week scan. It was so scary and I spent the rest of the pregnancy stressing out about it. Other things came up too like being small for dates.

He was just fine but I did have to mentally prepare myself for the possibility of him having Downs syndrome. When he was born I was checking him over for signs. It was so hard but looking back I don't know what I was so worried about. Not because the marker means nothing. Nobody is sure about that even now but more because Downs isn't the huge deal I thought it was.

If this is the only marker that has come up, I would try to put it to the back of your mind as much as possible. Some hospitals don't even tell you if they find one because they believe it is nothing to be worried about.
:hugs:


----------



## Nitengale

Wow thank you so much for this. Thank you so much for sharing your story. It means so much to me.



anita665 said:


> Hi, I've just seen this thread.
> 
> My son who is now 4 had an Echogenic Intracardiac Focus picked up on the 20 week scan. It was so scary and I spent the rest of the pregnancy stressing out about it. Other things came up too like being small for dates.
> 
> He was just fine but I did have to mentally prepare myself for the possibility of him having Downs syndrome. When he was born I was checking him over for signs. It was so hard but looking back I don't know what I was so worried about. Not because the marker means nothing. Nobody is sure about that even now but more because Downs isn't the huge deal I thought it was.
> 
> If this is the only marker that has come up, I would try to put it to the back of your mind as much as possible. Some hospitals don't even tell you if they find one because they believe it is nothing to be worried about.
> :hugs:


----------



## lil-lauren

I had my 20week scan today and found out she's a month too small got bowel echo texture and fluid around cerebellum. Seeing specialist on Tuesday but how did you all get on? What are the likely outcomes for my baby girl x


----------



## korndogger123

lil-lauren said:


> I had my 20week scan today and found out she's a month too small got bowel echo texture and fluid around cerebellum. Seeing specialist on Tuesday but how did you all get on? What are the likely outcomes for my baby girl x

My daughter was born on the 8th of Nov. they gave her an ultrasound after she was born to see if they could find the spot again. There was no sign of it, and she is a healthy as can be. She was measuring big for every ultrasound, and she ended up being born a week early.


----------



## Nitengale

Everything turned out to be fine with my baby girl! my SIL had the same thing told to her as your Drs have told you and her baby is two and doing perfect! I know it is very hard but try not to stress out honey! Good luck with on Tuesday! Let me know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## lil-lauren

Thankyou so much. I feel so helpless. I just cry everytime i feel her move. Im so pleased you had great oytcomes. Will let you know what happens tuesday x


----------



## colourful20

Hi

My daughter had an echogenic intracardiac focus on her 20 week scan. She is now 10 had no problems and there was never any follow-up.

I asked about it when pregnant with my son and was told it is so common that it is generally not mentioned anymore.


----------



## lil-lauren

Hi an update from my tuesday app. I had an amnio and specialist said he thinks its more then likely cmv or another infection. Well i just got off t phone and she doesnt have any kind of infection. I have to wait and see if she has a chromosone abnormality should know tomorrow latest monday. At my 20week scan sonographer said she wouldnt have mentioned anything if she wasnt so small so now im praying everythibg is fine and shes just so small as my placenta is playing up (it wss dead when i gave birth to dd at 38weeks) i will let you know my final resilts as soon as i know. Thanks


----------

